# Dawgs howling after pups born.



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Late last month, my wife and i noticed that the howling from the local yote packs have slowed way down and has not picked back up. Could this be because they are dropping pups and trying to keep the den hid or is there some other reason that i cant think of?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe you are correct autumnrider. Staying hidden is of prime importance now.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Like most new parents, they probably can't get a word in edgewise.


----------

